# Android NFS client help needed



## MountainX (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm using GLaDOS kernel which includes the NFS modules (and I'm using the Codename Android ROM) on a GSM Galaxy Nexus. I'm trying to connect to my NFSv4 server (Ubuntu). My other clients (laptop) can connect over the same network, but my Galaxy Nexus will not connect.

In the terminal (in su mode), I'm entering these commands:
insmod sunrpc.ko
insmod lockd.ko
insmod nfs.ko
lsmod shows the modules loaded:
nfs 104232 0 - Live 0xbf036000
lockd 42336 1 nfs, Live 0xbf028000
sunrpc 150792 3 nfs,lockd, Live 0xbf000000

My mount command (In the terminal, in su mode) is:
mount -t nfs4 nfserver:/shared1 /sdcard/nfs/shared1

The error is "no such device". It returns immediately, so I'm fairly certain this is entirely a client side error. It is probably not even trying to contact the server.

Usually the "no such device" error means that the nfs kernel module is not loaded. However, in my case, it is indeed loaded, as shown above. Can anyone help?


----------

